# coyote set



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i've got tons of coyotes at my house but i've only caught 1 that was in a snare. how would i make a dirthole set for coyotes?
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, I wished I'd have read this before replying to the PM you sent me offering me coyote snaring advice. Please don't offer that same advice to anyone who isn't smart-enough not to use it........seeing as how you've snared a total of 1 coyote. As I replied in my PM to you, I won't be cutting any holes in fences to set snares :roll: Like I said, best way to get kicked off the landowners property & lose your trapping permission.

Now, as for your question, read back in the old posts, then if you have a more specific question ask it......you're asking way too general of a question.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

its my own fence so it doesnt matter. i only caught 1 because i think mange is getting to them, and its my first season. i've never heard of a better way to snare them. the person who used to trap my land caught tons of coyotes this way. he's showed me an albino coyote he caught that way. he's the best trapper i know. i learned a lot about trapping from him.
:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Then you would be much better off having him show you how to make sets. You cant beat firsthand instruction.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

having who show who
:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> he's the best trapper i know. i learned a lot about trapping from him.


^^ That guy.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i've seen his old sets and he's told me how to do it. havn't seen him since he quit trapping at my house.
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

dig a hole, throw junk in it. take a leak on the back. and stick one of them there #3's in the dirt in front of it.

You got yourself what we like to call a dirthole set.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

ROFL


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> i've seen his old sets and he's told me how to do it. havn't seen him since he quit trapping at my house.
> :sniper:


I'd bet if you contacted him (since it's off-season) he be more than glad to show you a few sets. Don't "limit" yourself to dirtholes only, have him show you a few.

Also, attend your states Trapping Conventions & ask your State Trapping Association about Trappers Education classes. There's a wealth of information there to be learned, and all at no cost.......

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> lol, I wished I'd have read this before replying to the PM you sent me offering me coyote snaring advice. Please don't offer that same advice to anyone who isn't smart-enough not to use it........seeing as how you've snared a total of 1 coyote. As I replied in my PM to you, I won't be cutting any holes in fences to set snares :roll: Like I said, best way to get kicked off the landowners property & lose your trapping permission.
> 
> Now, as for your question, read back in the old posts, then if you have a more specific question ask it......you're asking way too general of a question.
> 
> Smitty


LOLOL..... Hang in there Smitty.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

how is a sent post se made?

If i dug a hole under a fence like a coyote would do you think i could get coyotes to go under it, if i used sent killer, and clean boots?

:sniper:


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Aren't there any spots where coyotes are already crossing the fence? I think it would be a lot easier to catch them where they are than to try to catch them where you want them to be.

If you do some research on websites like trapperman.com or traps4kids.com you can learn all about flat and pocket sets and where to put them.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

there are spots where they already cross but they've been set before so i think they're educated on them

:sniper:


----------

